# Western Green Mamba - Dendroaspis viridis



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Such a stunner I thought I'd share some pictures of him.

He's quite an old Male around the 7ft mark.





































Laurie


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

:mf_dribble: I want 

Gorgeous pictures.. Does he have a name?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Laurie

thats a stunning snake!

Simply stunning!

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

That is one amazing snake : victory:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

cbreakenridge said:


> :mf_dribble: I want
> 
> Gorgeous pictures.. Does he have a name?


Nope, I don't tend to name any of my Reptiles. It would just sound stupid wouldn't it if I were to say "Yesterday I got bitten by Thomas and I nearly died..."



slippery42 said:


> Laurie
> 
> thats a stunning snake!
> 
> ...


Cheers Graeme, He's the first of many to come 



Incubuss said:


> That is one amazing snake : victory:


Cheers


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

That is one stunning snake, the last picture just looks like hes saying "will you just stop soaking me already!!!!!!!. Looks mean, lovely though


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous snake....................next on my want list


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

This pic gave me a shiver :lol2:.

STUNNING!!!!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

beautiful animal:flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice Laurie, pretty animal


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

he looks so cheeky on the second pic:2thumb:
lovely but terrifying :lol2::flrt:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Gorgeous snake....................next on my want list


Thanks. You keep angusticeps right? I nearly got a pair this week but I'm holding out for Jamesoni plus I want to pair up this viridis and my polylepis. 6 Mambas will suffice for a little while


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

salvatoruk said:


> Thanks. You keep angusticeps right? I nearly got a pair this week but I'm holding out for Jamesoni plus I want to pair up this viridis and my polylepis. 6 Mambas will suffice for a little while


Jamesoni are my favourite dendroaspis sp, looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

You're craaaaazy keeping that thing. Looks lovely though. :2thumb:


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

he's stunning.

And I laughed at "Yesterday I was bitten by Thomas and nearly died" lol.


----------



## burnzy (May 25, 2009)

so beautiful, i want one. But I dont have the confidence lol


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

Wonderfull snake!:2thumb:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Just took this a few minutes ago:



That was starters and took a whole 10 seconds to vanish down his throat. He took a rat after but I couldn't get a picture as he was getting spooked.

Laurie


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

burnzy said:


> so beautiful, i want one. But I dont have the confidence lol


Same here. I tend to find 7 or 8 pints settles my nerves and builds my confidence greatly though


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Jamesoni are my favourite dendroaspis sp, looking forward to seeing pictures.


You have good taste in Dendroaspis but.... Dendroaspis jamesoni jamesoni or Dendroaspis jamesoni kaimosea??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Are D.jamesoni jamesoni a lighter green?


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Are D.jamesoni jamesoni a lighter green?


They look a lot more like viridis where as the kaimosea almost look like a cross between viridis and polylepis plus they have the jet black tail that can go as far as half way up the back.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

in which case I prefer the D.j.kaimosea, tbh my elapid species knowledge is somewhat lacking, always prefered vipers so thats what I have focused on, I am finding myself ever increasingly interested in different elapids though, mainly Naja at the moment.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

My favorite mamba sp. I love the scale formation and coloration and those black eyes that seem so deep in intelligence, Loving that second picture, reminds me of jurassic park where the velociraptors are peeking into the kitchen from the door smelling food!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Thanks. You keep angusticeps right? I nearly got a pair this week but I'm holding out for Jamesoni plus I want to pair up this viridis and my polylepis. 6 Mambas will suffice for a little while


Yeah, I've got a pair of S. African _D angusticeps_, but have a solo male _viridis_ on order and a pair of S African _polylepis_ coming soon


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Yeah, I've got a pair of S. African _D angusticeps_, but have a solo male _viridis_ on order and a pair of S African _polylepis_ coming soon


 Excellent, that all sounds good. If there are any Female viridis available from your source please let me know, I'd love to pair this Male up ASAP.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

What a stunner and lovely pics of him too 

Any ideas how old he actually is?

He looks like an airbrushed masterpiece *sigh*


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Excellent, that all sounds good. If there are any Female viridis available from your source please let me know, I'd love to pair this Male up ASAP.


If there were any females going, I'd be having a pair instead of a solo male


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> What a stunner and lovely pics of him too
> 
> Any ideas how old he actually is?
> 
> He looks like an airbrushed masterpiece *sigh*


Thanks, he is about 12/13 years old. Could easily have another 12 years or more though.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> If there were any females going, I'd be having a pair instead of a solo male


 I did think it was a bit weird you were just taking the lone Male.

Best of luck with them all.


----------



## tengalms (Feb 5, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> They look a lot more like viridis where as the kaimosea almost look like a cross between viridis and polylepis plus they have the jet black tail that can go as far as half way up the back.


 
Hmmmmm,i know somebody who has those .

Roy.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

SiUK said:


> mainly naja at the moment


Si mate I tried to reply to your pm but it your folder is too full to recieve anymore! :bash:


Come on get deleting :whistling2:


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

I want one:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

tengalms said:


> Hmmmmm,i know somebody who has those .
> 
> Roy.


 I too know somebody with a pair but there's more chance of me stumbling across a pair basking in a tree down my street than there is of this person letting them go!

Laurie


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Such a stunner I thought I'd share some pictures of him.
> 
> He's quite an old Male around the 7ft mark.
> 
> ...


dude that snake rocks


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunner Laurie! You are becoming a bit of an elapid monster arnt you!


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

milsom said:


> Stunner Laurie! You are becoming a bit of an elapid monster arnt you!


 Haha! What a great term.
I still love my vipers but elapids are a whole new league aren't they. They are just fascinating.
On the subject of elapid monsters I am getting some Kings soon :2thumb:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I love the scales on them.... They look so photoshopped.... LOL
Didn't we meet at the WMS and you had Boiga and some mad yellow monitor with you???


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> I love the scales on them.... They look so photoshopped.... LOL
> Didn't we meet at the WMS and you had Boiga and some mad yellow monitor with you???


It sounds like we met as that was my table for sure.... there was over a thousand people there though. What were we talking about???

Ps The Monitor was Varanus cumingi


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> Haha! What a great term.
> I still love my vipers but elapids are a whole new league aren't they. They are just fascinating.
> On the subject of elapid monsters I am getting some Kings soon :2thumb:


 
Oh yes!! kind of addictive as well! Especially the Aussie stuff, if you can get it.

Cheers

Ty


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

salvatoruk said:


> It sounds like we met as that was my table for sure.... there was over a thousand people there though. What were we talking about???
> 
> Ps The Monitor was Varanus cumingi


You were talking with my son Joel.... He was asking about the Boiga and how you kept them etc. I was admiring the monitor... Like everyone else that passed your table I guess.....
We were probably one of the first people to comment on the Monitor as we had a table so we were doing the rounds before the doors opened...


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

SW-morelia said:


> You were talking with my son Joel.... He was asking about the Boiga and how you kept them etc. I was admiring the monitor... Like everyone else that passed your table I guess.....
> We were probably one of the first people to comment on the Monitor as we had a table so we were doing the rounds before the doors opened...


 I'll be honest I did have the Boiga/Monitor conversation quite a few times that day, I had been up since 2am and most the day is a blurr!
But hopefuly you saw something a bit different there, that's what I tried to bring to the show anyway


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

salvatoruk said:


> I'll be honest I did have the Boiga/Monitor conversation quite a few times that day, I had been up since 2am and most the day is a blurr!
> But hopefuly you saw something a bit different there, that's what I tried to bring to the show anyway


You succeeded admirably.... LOL


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

nice one :2thumb:


----------



## Patmufc (Dec 10, 2008)

beauty! : victory:


----------

